# Could not perform end track



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

I get the "could not perform end track" when burning using nero 7. This problem just happen recently. I try to install the CD-burner to another computer and also get the same message when burning using nero. 

The cd-burner still can read CD but just cannot burn.

Is it possible a bad or damage cd-burner cause this problem?

Help please. Thank you

*Below is the burning log.*
Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.7.5.1
Internal Version: 7, 7, 5, 1
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B>Version: 1.01 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.7.5.1
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 1536kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM >Version: 1.0A - HA 1 TA 1 - 7.7.5.1
Adapter driver: <SCSI> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B atapi Port 2 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : MAX 051119 82.0GB 7200 atapi Port 3 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : MagicISOVirtual DVD-ROM 1.0A mcdbus Port 4 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B E: CDRom0
MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM G: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 40894464 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 254MB (260528kB)
Free physical memory: 63MB (65184kB)
Memory in use : 74 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

29.3.2008
CD-ROM (ISO)
12:10:29 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

12:10:29 PM	#2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6527
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : FALSE
Multisession : TRUE
Multisession type: : Start multisession
Burning mode : TAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet  : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

12:10:29 PM	#3 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3163
HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B
Super Link activated

12:10:29 PM	#4 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3334
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

12:10:29 PM	#5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3465
Turn on Track-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

12:10:29 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 306
Last possible write address on media: 359848 ( 79:59.73)
Last address to be written: 599 ( 0:09.74)

12:10:29 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 318
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

12:10:29 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2912
Recorder: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B;
CDR code: 00 97 22 67; OSJ entry from: Daxon Technology, Inc.
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: D0 00 80, 2: 61 16 43 (LI 97:22.67), 3: 4F 3B 4A (LO 79:59.74)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 80 (invalid), 2: 00 80 00 (invalid), 3: 00 80 80 (invalid)

12:10:29 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 490
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

12:10:29 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 823
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 600 (600) = #600/0:8.0
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 598 blocks [E: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B]
--------------------------------------------------------------

12:10:30 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1026
Prepare [E: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B] for write in TAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 307200 1536000, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 600 | -150 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 600 | 0 | 0x00
600 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

12:10:30 PM	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1097
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 600 -> 598.

12:10:30 PM	#13 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 209
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

12:10:30 PM	#14 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Caching of files started

12:10:30 PM	#15 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4298
Cache writing successful.

12:10:30 PM	#16 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Caching of files completed

12:10:30 PM	#17 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process started at 52x (7,800 KB/s)

12:10:30 PM	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

12:10:30 PM	#19 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 22250
Set BUFE: Super Link -> ON 

12:12:01 PM	#20 SPTI -1114 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1114)
Sense Key: 0x06 (KEY_UNIT_ATTENTION)
Sense Code: 0x29
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data:  0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 06 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 29 
Buffer x08ad0040: Len x10000
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

12:12:01 PM	#21 CDR -1114 File Writer.cpp, Line 301
Reset occurred
E: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B

12:12:01 PM	#22 CDR -201 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 195
Invalid write state
E: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8527B

12:12:01 PM	#23 TRANSFER -18 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 195
Could not perform EndTrack

12:12:01 PM	#24 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17028
<䱈䐭ⵔ呓䌀ⵄ坒䜠䑃刭⁗䍇ⵅ㔸㜲⁂㄀〮1Ā> start Close Session

12:12:01 PM	#25 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process failed at 52x (7,800 KB/s)

12:12:01 PM	#26 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 254
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

12:12:05 PM	#27 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10529
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

12:12:05 PM	#28 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\GIVEIO.SYS': Ver=?.?.?.?, size=5248 bytes, created 4/4/1996 3:33:26 AM (Power saving: VCool probably installed)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

can anyone here please help me? ray: Thank


----------

